# 2020 striper trip for disabled sportsman



## Arrow Flinger (Feb 22, 2020)

The 2020 Lake Lanier Striper trip for disabled participants is set for May 16th at Little Hall Park in Gainesville.  If you are interested in participating, you can register at https://outdoorswithoutlimits.net or send me your info in a PM. No Charge


----------



## Rabun (Aug 13, 2020)

Hi Flinger...hope all has been well with you and yours!  With all that's been going on I assume the May event was cancelled?  If not I sure missed the boat. If it was, is there a reschedule date?  Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes it was canceled. We’re not able to reschedule yet


----------



## Rabun (Aug 16, 2020)

Thanks. Hopefully sooner than later


----------

